

What is a good product roadmap process for a seed stage (SaaS) company? - cspence

We are thinking of implementing a product roadmap process something like what is described in this article:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;firstround.com&#x2F;review&#x2F;This-Product-Prioritization-System-Nabbed-Pandora-More-Than-70-Million-Active-Monthly-Users-with-Just-40-Engineers&#x2F;<p>Curious if anyone has implemented a similar system. If so, what worked well, what would you change? Does this type of approach promote positive dynamics between business and technology sides of the company?
======
tixocloud
Personally, we've only ever implemented something of an ideas board but we
also measured the cost of implementation and impact to the business. It has
been useful in helping us figure out where we should focus our efforts on. I
do think this system has value especially for seed stage companies with
constraints. I do plan to apply this methodology on a personal level to see
how things work - better prioritization means less time wasted doing non-
essential work. After all, we only have 2 guys and a ton of constraints on our
time. Thanks for bringing it up!

From my experience as a consultant, the way to develop positive dynamics
between the business and technology side of things is to get them to talk and
discuss what's on the table. The business should be familiar with what the
customers want or asking for and the technology side should be familiar with
what's needed to make things happen. There needs to be lots of discussion all
round to get the positive flow happening and everyone agreeing on one
direction. Otherwise, it's just a scattered piece-meal mess. It seems like
this process would help get everyone on the table so in theory, this approach
should help.

Good luck! Would love to hear how it goes.

